# What's the best way to tint tail lights?



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

The best way to tint them is to have them professionally painted with a nice clear/black mix

However, having them vinyl wrapped or using VHT Nightshades is another less expensive option

Nick C.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I've heard good things about the Nightshade. However, that huge gash in the bumper would be my #1 project. lol.


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> I've heard good things about the Nightshade. However, that huge gash in the bumper would be my #1 project. lol.


I'm gonna have to agree with CDB09007

Didn't want to point out the obvious, but that would be a bigger priority than tinting tail lights

Nick C.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Here is 2 lights coats of VHT Nightshades. If you make the coats thicker or more coats, then it will be darker.
I also used two coats of clear.


----------



## chevy2011 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yea the bumper looks like **** but I don't have $800 right now to get a new bumper. I have been thinkin about the vht tint but I've heard mixed reviews on it


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

chevy2011 said:


> Yea the bumper looks like **** but I don't have $800 right now to get a new bumper. I have been thinkin about the vht tint but I've heard mixed reviews on it


I tried the PlastiDip Smoke, but I really didn't like it. It wasn't dark enough (for me) and it made the light look a little strange. I like the VHT because I can control how dark it is, and it looks like a proper tint.

You could always use vinyl.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

with vht niteshade, it will dull in a year or so. just fyi.


----------



## chevy2011 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've heard the same thing danhr but everyone I know that's used it hasn't clear coated them so I might give it a try


----------



## Cruzin' 6th Gear (Mar 12, 2014)

Dragonsys what did you use on your rear chrome strip? Looks decent.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Cruzin' 6th Gear said:


> Dragonsys what did you use on your rear chrome strip? Looks decent.


touchup paint from the dealer (spray can type)


----------



## Cruzin' 6th Gear (Mar 12, 2014)

I've considered doing that. After seeing yours I think I'll have to make a stop at the dealer.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Cruzin' 6th Gear said:


> I've considered doing that. After seeing yours I think I'll have to make a stop at the dealer.


I used it for the front grill chrome as well.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

chevy2011 said:


> I've heard the same thing danhr but everyone I know that's used it hasn't clear coated them so I might give it a try


i clear coated mine on one of my old camaros.

if you don't clear coat it at all, it will be pretty dull off the bat.

the ones i did on my old camaro, i think i did 3-4 light coats of vht and 4 coats of clear. they were pretty shiney at first.... but age and UV rays got to them eventually.


----------



## AkA koRe (Mar 18, 2014)

chevy2011 said:


> I tried to plasti dip my tail lights but can't get them to look good and still let the bulb shine through. What's the best way to tint them?


I had to do a double take I thought it was my car lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've used VHT nightshades on a few projects. From my experience, unless you are painting in perfect conditions putting clear on makes it worse. The clear can bubble or actually make it look more dull. Either way in 6 months it will start to flake off and you'll have to redo it. Best thing is to take them to a body shop and have them sprayed for $50.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

1) buy a 6 pack of your favorite beer
2) get your paint in your color of choice
3) thoroughly clean the taillight lenses
4) throw away the paint
5) grab the beer and go fishing

I am not a fan of tinting your taillights!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

cdb09007 said:


> I've heard good things about the Nightshade. However, that huge gash in the bumper would be my #1 project. lol.


night shades sucks bung whole. I have done like 70 sets with it dont do it. lamin-x or clear coat with dabs of black


----------



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

You can do one heavy coat of black plastidip ! 
Jus design it ..


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

ELAYABECRUZE said:


> You can do one heavy coat of black plastidip !
> Jus design it ..


surprised it shows light through the plastidip! have any daytime brake light pics? would love to see the light output


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

How do you tint your tail lights with plasti dip like that? what i mean is you clearly taped off the bottom but wouldnt the plastidip stick to the tape when you take it off and ruin it so youd have to start over? this question is really just in general when using plasti dip and if you tape something off.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

12silverLT said:


> How do you tint your tail lights with plasti dip like that? what i mean is you clearly taped off the bottom but wouldnt the plastidip stick to the tape when you take it off and ruin it so youd have to start over? this question is really just in general when using plasti dip and if you tape something off.


When you plastidip and need to make a clean line it's quite simple. Do your coats quicker (barely any time in between) and heavier, and pull the tape while it's STILL WET. That's the key part for clean lines.


----------



## ELAYABECRUZE (May 18, 2013)

1.You take off the taillights.
2.Clean them with microfiber and water, let them dry.
3.use masking tape with sharp knife (I used Japaneas knife) to cover the silver parts and cut gentle to avoid markes.
4.Make a nice thick coat to get full nice coverrage.(only one coat)
5.At the moment you finish peal off gently the masking tape.
6.Let them dry.
7.Enjoy your new taillights!!


----------



## 12silverLT (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok that makes sense thanks for the advice. I might use that method for the bowties on my wheels. If I go multiple coats without them drying how many should I use? 2-3? and would i leave just around a minute in between coats?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

chevy2011 said:


> Yea the bumper looks like **** but I don't have $800 right now to get a new bumper. I have been thinkin about the vht tint but I've heard mixed reviews on it


Yo:
95217523 GM1100873C Rear New Bumper Cover Chevy Sedan Chevrolet Cruze 2011 2014 | eBay

Then maybe 200 for paint/clear coat.

Also, personally I vinyl wrapped mine. Its much better than paint for the sole purpose that its reversible, also if you mess up the coats you can see splotches/runs when you hit the brake at night. My room mate had that happen on his and every time I saw it at night I winced... It looked horrible.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Also, personally I vinyl wrapped mine. Its much better than paint for the sole purpose that its reversible, also if you mess up the coats you can see splotches/runs when you hit the brake at night. My room mate had that happen on his and every time I saw it at night I winced... It looked horrible.


how hard were they to vinyl wrap smurf? ive never wrapped anything before


----------

